# Twitch Streamer Banned After He Fake SWAT's Himself



## chavosaur (Aug 8, 2015)

​Streaming is a titan in gaming entertainment nowadays. And with entertainment, comes controversy. Sometimes it's brought on by hateful internet trolls and in rare cases... it's self-inflicted.



> After he faked getting swatted on stream in front of viewers, Trick2g has been banned from using Twitch's streaming platform for the next four months.
> 
> What is Swatting you may ask?
> 
> Swatting is when a malicious viewer, (or in this case, streamer,) reports a fake crime to local police, in order to cause the SWAT team to be sent in and raid said streamers household. Typically the instance is caught on camera, and it has become a growing problem for the streaming community, with some of the users being Swatted, being as young as 13 years old.




Swatting is no laughing matter, and it only continues to happen day by day. Quite frankly, it's amazing what kind of issues we have to deal with in the gaming medium now, between this, DDOS attacks, and other forms of malicious attack all for the sake of entertainment.

UPDATE: Unfortunately, his ban was lifted early. 

 VIDEO OF FAKE SWATTING


----------



## Arras (Aug 8, 2015)

> After the ban, Twitch released a statement condemning the streamer for his actions, which you can read here.


I assume that's the wrong link? It's certainly not a Twitch statement, at least.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 8, 2015)

Statement was redacted, Link was replaced with statement from TRICK2G about his actions. I just removed it from the OP for clarity purposes


----------



## Mthodmn101 (Aug 8, 2015)

is the ban not in effect yet? he is streaming right now...


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Aug 8, 2015)

Your super late with this news hes been un banned for a good week now.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 8, 2015)

Mthodmn101 said:


> is the ban not in effect yet? he is streaming right now...


His channel is hosting someone at the moment, he's not actually streaming. However it would appear his ban was lifted early. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xenon Hacks said:


> Your super late with this news hes been un banned for a good week now.


Ban took place August 3rd. Doing some digging, the ban was lifted 3 days ago.

That being said, the point of the article is to bring some awareness to Swatting, and the effect it has on people. The fact that he WASN'T banned for his full time, is absolute BS, and he should still be banned for the stupid joke.

Swatting is no laughing matter.

Either way, OP updated for clarity's sake.


----------



## CathyRina (Aug 8, 2015)

I don't get whats so funny about swatting. Especially yourself.


----------



## migles (Aug 8, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> I don't get whats so funny about swatting. Especially yourself.


isn't people charged or even go to prison? for this?

and wtf, why he was unbanned?

ho wait, i saw the video, swat police is fake right?, i thought the swat were real...
but he should be banned more time, thats bullshit, he is just encouraging people for really do it...


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Aug 8, 2015)

Don't get why people are so salty over this he's an entertainer some people found it funny others didn't. As soon as it happened you could tell how fake and planned it all was, he was even laughing and slapped one of the "officers".


----------



## dimmidice (Aug 8, 2015)

he didn't swat himself. he had a friend pretend to swat him. no actual police agents were involved. no problem IMO.


----------



## purupuru (Aug 8, 2015)

So it's not okay to have your buddies dress up in costumes and fool around on camera? Why don't you try a little harder to find something worth while to write about


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 8, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Don't get why people are so salty over this he's an entertainer some people found it funny others didn't. As soon as it happened you could tell how fake and planned it all was, he was even laughing and slapped one of the "officers".


You see, I think the issue wasn't the joke itself, it's the timing of the joke. People are more than likely getting upset over how soon he started making jokes about the situation verses say waiting a bit longer. That's actually a real issue when being an entertainer, how soon is too soon?


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Aug 8, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> You see, I think the issue wasn't the joke itself, it's the timing of the joke. People are more than likely getting upset over how soon he started making jokes about the situation verses say waiting a bit longer. That's actually a real issue when being an entertainer, how soon is too soon?


Its never too soon.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 8, 2015)

It was a one day ban Chavo


The 4 months thing was blown out of proportion and non beneficial for both him and twitch


----------



## Vipera (Aug 8, 2015)

"it's just harmless entertainment hurrdurr"

I can't believe how stupid some people here turned out to be. Not that I'm surprised, we are talking about some kid being an ass while playing games as "entertainment" nowadays.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 8, 2015)

]


Xenon Hacks said:


> Its never too soon.



You see, humor is subjective and it still boils down to timing, just ask Gilbert Gottfried.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Aug 8, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> ]
> 
> You see, humor is subjective and it still boils down to timing, just ask Gilbert Gottfried.


Pretty much, some people laugh about kittens getting kicked some people find it repulsing.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 8, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Pretty much, some people laugh about kittens getting kicked some people find it repulsing.


What exactly's so funny about a kitten being kicked?


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Aug 8, 2015)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> What exactly's so funny about a kitten being kicked?


Nothing but someone somewhere might find it absolutely hilarious.


----------



## obs123194 (Aug 8, 2015)

What twitch needs to do is perma ban those cam whores on twitch. They're giving a real bad name to real girl streamers that are trying to represent themselves


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 8, 2015)

Vipera said:


> "it's just harmless entertainment hurrdurr"
> 
> I can't believe how stupid some people here turned out to be. Not that I'm surprised, we are talking about some kid being an ass while playing games as "entertainment" nowadays.


This ^. Some guy swatting himself doesn't say "Entertainment" or "Funny" to me, it just screams "I'm desperate let me fake serious problems so people will love me ". 



obs123194 said:


> What twitch needs to do is perma ban those cam whores on twitch. They're giving a real bad name to real girl streamers that are trying to represent themselves


Also this ^ Twitch is a game streaming site, not a camwhore site. They do literally nothing about the thousands of streams that are literally just "hy luk im cut gumer gurl pls giv muny 4 my snapchat hehe!". And, of course, all those streamers who have _cleavage cams bigger than the game window_.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Aug 8, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> This ^. Some guy swatting himself doesn't say "Entertainment" or "Funny" to me, it just screams "I'm desperate let me fake serious problems so people will love me ".
> 
> 
> Also this ^ Twitch is a game streaming site, not a camwhore site. They do literally nothing about the thousands of streams that are literally just "hy luk im cut gumer gurl pls giv muny 4 my snapchat hehe!". And, of course, all those streamers who have _cleavage cams bigger than the game window_.


He did a 24 hour special stream, he plays pranks all the time and is one of the biggest twitch streamers. He's far from desperate and mind you his youtube is super successful. SJW's are butt hurt as usual and can't take a dick joke even if its a stupid cheesy one.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 8, 2015)

The guy's an attention-whoring idiot for faking a SWAT team raid, I hope he gets permabanned from Twitch for being said attention whore.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Aug 8, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> The guy's an attention-whoring idiot for faking a SWAT team raid, I hope he gets permabanned from Twitch.


Hes already been unbanned it was super cheesy with laughing and slapping + he makes twitch a lot of money since people actually sub and not just watch.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 8, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Hes already been unbanned it was super cheesy with laughing and slapping + he makes twitch a lot of money since people actually sub and not just watch.



Meh, I couldn't give two shits about that dude ololol ;O;


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 8, 2015)

purupuru said:


> So it's not okay to have your buddies dress up in costumes and fool around on camera? Why don't you try a little harder to find something worth while to write about


I tell you what friend. 

When you're having a laugh and decide to fake a serious police matter on camera, like say some laughter and dressing up like terrorists as you fake a bomb threat, laughing and dressing up while faking a swat raid while it's being broadcast to thousands of people that have had it done to them in malicious ways, or just doing anything childish and unfunny, THEN you can decide what can and can't be written about. 

Until then, I hope you enjoy every faked joke at the expense of people lives on YouTube. I'm sure it's a vast source of entertainment.


----------



## Jwiz33 (Aug 16, 2015)

c'mon, this is dumb. why be an attention whore, when you can probably get more donations from actually playing games, rather than pretending to be swatted.


----------

